# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  برنامه نویسی وب سرویس پیام کوتاه

## asemanabi

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان

میخواستم ببینم این برنامه های پیام کوتاه رو با چی مینویسند

منظورم این برنامه هایی که یک کد به شماره 3000...... میفرستی و بهت یک سری اطلاعات میده
مثل ارسال اخرین اخبار یا ارسال  آخرین  نرخ سکه .طلا .ارز و..
ممنون

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

برای ارسال و دریافت sms , اکثر سازمان ها از یک دستگاه GSM Modem استفاده میکنن, که از طریق پورت com به یک کامپیوتر وصل میشه , برای برنامه نویسی آن هم خود سازنده دستگاه یک dll و چند نمونه برنامه در اختیار شما قرار میدهد. شما براحتی میتوانید با دریافت مثلا عدد 1 از شماره برای همون شماره مثلا نرخ ارز رو ارسال کنید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

سلام رفیق :بوس: 
دوست من،موبایل ها دارای یک بورد ARM به همراه GSM modem هستن یعنی شما موبایل رو به رایانه وصل کن و با com port به آن وصل شو و بوسیله AT_Command هم کدش رو بنویس.درباره اون شماره های 3 یا 4 رقمی شما باید آنرا از برخی شرکت ها بخری(مثل شماره تلفن) بعد همونجور که گفتم پیام ها رو ارسال و دریافت میکنی.البته سایت ها از سرویس SMS استفاده میکنند.

----------


## pirmard

> منظورم این برنامه هایی که یک کد به شماره 3000...... میفرستی و بهت یک سری اطلاعات میده


سوال ایشون اصلا ربطی به gsm نداره ! 
این شماره هایی که معمولا با 3000 شروع میشن شماره های مجازی هستن که از طریق مخابرات در اختیارتون قرار میگیره و شما می تونین از طریق اونا اس ام اس بفرستین یا دریافت کنین (از طریق پنل مدیریتی که توی اینترنت به شما میدن)
برای برنامه نویسی اون هم اونا یه سری ای پی آی بهتون میدن که اگه خواستین می تونین از اون هم خودتون تو برنامه هاتون استفاده کنین .




> برای برنامه نویسی آن هم خود سازنده دستگاه یک dll و چند نمونه برنامه در اختیار شما قرار میدهد


خیر ! روی مودم ها فقط یه فایل at command set بهتون میدن .

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سوال ایشون اصلا ربطی به gsm نداره ! 
> این شماره هایی که معمولا با 3000 شروع میشن شماره های مجازی هستن که از طریق مخابرات در اختیارتون قرار میگیره و شما می تونین از طریق اونا اس ام اس بفرستین یا دریافت کنین (از طریق پنل مدیریتی که توی اینترنت به شما میدن)
> برای برنامه نویسی اون هم اونا یه سری ای پی آی بهتون میدن که اگه خواستین می تونین از اون هم خودتون تو برنامه هاتون استفاده کنین .


منم که گفتم باید از سرویس SMS استفاده کنند و از مخابرات هم شمارش رو بگیرند(یعنی با جازه مخابرات باشد)



> خیر ! روی مودم ها فقط یه فایل at command set بهتون میدن .


خوب مگه چیز دیگه ای گفته شد.همرا GSM مودم ها یک CD هست که توش هم بعضا چند نمونه برنامه وجود دارد که با AT command برنامه نویسی شده است.

----------


## pirmard

> خوب مگه چیز دیگه ای گفته شد.همرا GSM مودم ها یک CD هست که توش هم بعضا چند نمونه برنامه وجود دارد که با AT command برنامه نویسی شده است.


at command set با dll فرق داره . dll یا ocx که گفتین , داده نمیشه همراه مودم . و برای تهیه اون باید از شرکتهای دیگه بخرین . قیمتهای 250 دلار تا 900 دلار و ... . 
در ضمن شما تجربه ی خرید داشتید که می گید همراه مودم سی دی می دن ؟ کدوم شرکت ؟ حداقل می دونم زیمنس و ویوکام و چند تا برند مطرح دیگه ی بازار همچین چیزی رو نمیدن ! پی دی اف ه at رو فقط تو سایتشون دارن .

----------


## asemanabi

ممنون از همه دوستان که وقتتون رو گذاشتین و پاسخ دادین
من میخوام ازطریق اس ام اس یک سری اطلاعات به صورت خودکار به یک نفراتی بدم
مثلا اگر عدد 1 رو اس ام اس کردند اخبار علمی رو بفرسته
عدد 2 رو اس ام اس کرد حدیث بفرسته 
و... 

حالا این کار رو چطوری میشه انجام داد ؟

این dll که میگید چطوری میشه گیر اورد؟

----------


## madadi

سلام. نمی دونم آیا در این مورد دوستان دیگر قبلا مطالبی ارائه داده اندیا نه؟ ولی به طور خلاصه خدمتتان عرض کنم که : 
1- شماره هایی که از با پیش شماره هایی مثل 3000 شروع می شوند ، عموما توسط دو الی 3 شرکت محدود ( قالبا وابسته به مخابرات یا سازمان گسترش و نوسازی ) ارائه می شوند مثل : شرکت مگفا ، شرکت رهیاب و ... 
2- شما برای برنامه نویسی جهت ارسال اس ام اس از طریق اینترنت ، ابتدا یکی از این شماره ها ی 8 رقمی را خریداری می کنید و سپس با استفاده از وب سرویس می توانید برنامه خود را آغاز کنید  . 
3- برای شروع ابتدا add web refrence را از soloution explorer انتخاب می کنید و آدرس وب سرویس شرکت مذکور را وارد می کنید تا بتوانید از توابع و دستورات مرتبط استفاه کنید . 
4- این شرکتها کل توابع و دستورات مورد نیاز را در قالب یک فایل pdf به شما ارائه می دهند که در آن نحوه فراخوانی آن توابع و پارامترهای آن توضیح داده شده است . یک نمونه از آن را پیوست می کنم . 
5- به عنوان مثال برای ارسال اس ام اس از متد enqueue  استفاده می شود که بعنوان پارامتر شماره دریافت کننده ( گان ) و متن اس ام اس و نام کاربری و رمز عبور در آن ذکر می شود . 
6- این وب سرویس امکان forward  کردن اس ام اس را نیز دارد، به این معنی که اگر کسی به همان شماره 8 رقمی اس ام اسی ارسال کند آنرا برای شما ارسال می کند( که به این سرویس انتقال ترافیک می گوید ) پس اگر کسی به شماره 8 رقمی شما متنی ارسال کند مثلا بنویسد hafez  ، شما آنرا از طریق همین دستورالعمل دریافت می کنید ( توضیح در فایل ضمیمه دوم ) و می توانید برای او مثلا یک بیت از اشعار حافظ را (که قبلا در دیتابیس خود ذخیره کرده اید ) ارسال کنید . 
7 - اگر بخواهید یک سایت با قابلیتهای ذکر شده داشته باشید که بتوانیدبرای کاربران نیز این سرویس را بدهید باید در واقع یک سیستم accounting برای اس ام اس ها که حساب تعداد اس ام اس های باقیمانده و ارسال شده کاربر را نگه می دارد ، بنویسید . 
اگر این توضیحات ، مفید است ، می توانم مطلب را ادامه دهم . 
(فایل اصلی حجمش زیاد است و نمی توانم آنرا ضمضیمه کنم.در فرصتهای بعدی لینک دانلود آن را می نویسم )

----------


## madadi

لینک فایل راهنما
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13746170/WebserviceMagfa

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> لینک فایل راهنما
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/13746170/WebserviceMagfa


دوست من اگر میشود،اینجا up کن.
در ضمن درباره چگونگی محاسبه هزینه و نحوه دریافت شماره sms از شرکت مخابرات هم میتوانید توضیح دهید.

ممنون

----------


## madadi

لینک فایلها در 4shared : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/96650373...60906-Web.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/96650475...ay-manual.html

در مورد خرید شماره 8 رقمی ، باید با شرکت مگفا تماس بگیرید 88510914 - 021
در مورد شارژ اکانت هم ، شما هر تعداد نیاز داشته باشید ، اکانت خود را شارژ می کنید و بعد بین کاربران خود تقسیم می کنید.

----------

